# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  Yunanistan'da neler oluyor?

## bozok

*YUNANİSTAN'DA NELER OLUYOR*



28.02.2010 14:46


*Piyasacı liberaller bundan ders çıkarsın*

Yunanistan 2009 yılını büyük kayıplarla kapatan ülkelerden biri oldu. 2008 Ekonomik Krizi ve bu krizin büyümesini engellemek için yapılan yüksek dozdaki devlet harcamaları bu defa bir Avrupa ülkesi’ni vurdu. üoğu yorumcu tarafından, Euro gerçek sınavını verecek, tespiti yapılan mevcut durumda, Euro bölgesinin alacağı kararlar, AB’nin geleceğini de etkileyecek nitelikte.

*YUNANİSTAN KRİZİ* 
Yunanistan’daki kriz bir gecede ortaya çıkan bir kriz değil. Savurgan sayılabilecek harcamalar, varolan krizin etkisini zayıflatmak için yapılanlar ve manüfaktüre verilen önemin düşük olması,Yunanistan krizini yaratan en önemli etkenlerden sayılabilir . Bununla birlikte krizin ilanı çok kısa bir sürede oldu denilebilir. Ekim ayındaki seçimlerden galibiyetle çıkan Papandreu ve onun partisi PASOK, borç defterlerini incelemeye başlayınca, bir önceki hükümetin 2008 yılında bazı *“kozmetik”* önlemler aldığını ve bazı kalemleri bütçe hesabına dahil etmediğini gördü. PASOK’tan önce gelen yönetimin, Karamanlis yönetimi, yaptığı *“kozmetik”* hamleler sonucu 2009 yılının bütçe açığının GSYİH’ye oranı %5 olarak tahmin edilmişti. Yönetim el değiştirince gerçekler ortaya çıktı ve gerçekçi tahminin %12.7 düzeyinde olduğu açıklandı. Bu ortaya çıkınca da, Yunanistan’ın kredi notları derhal düştü ve Fitch Ratings, Yunanistan’ın kredi notunu A-‘den BBB+’ya düşürdü *Bu da şu demek oluyor; Yunanistan, eskiden aldığı faiz oranıyla değil, daha yüksek bir faizle borç alabilecek. Mevcut faizlerle alınan borçlarını ödemekte bile zorlanan Yunan hükümeti, yeni borçlarını daha yüksek faizden almaya başlayınca, doğal olarak borç kamburu daha da çok büyüyecek ve krizin etkisi bu artçı sarsıntılarla artacak.*

*AB’NİN TAVRI*
Yunanistan’ın bu krizi kendi başına aşıp aşamayacağı sorusu AB’nin ve özellikle Euro bölgesinin başını ağrıtan bir sorun. Yunanistan Euro’ya geçerek, bugüne dek kredi notunu düşük tuttu; ama bunun karşılığında para piyasalarında yapabileceği bazı oynamalardan feragat etmiş bulundu. Bu sebeple kredi notu düşmeye başlayınca *Yunanistan’ın yaşadığı krizi aşması ve memur maaşlarını ödemesi çok zorlaştı. Bu tarz bir durum Türkiye’de olsaydı, hükümet hiçbir yerden istediği faizle borç bulamasa bile para basardı; ancak Yunanistan’ın böyle bir şansı da yok.* Bu sebeple krizi atlatmak veya ertelemek için yapması gereken manevraları yapamıyor.

Bu durumda Yunanistan’ın avantajı ise, biz batarsak Euro’yu da kendimizle birlikte aşağı çekeriz, olgusundan kaynaklanıyor ve bundan dolayı Euro Bölgesi’ni kendine yardım etmeye zorluyor. Atina’nın borçlarının çoğunun Almanlara, Fransızlara ve İngilizlere olması gerçeği istenen yardımın yapılabilmesini daha mümkün kılıyor. 3*00 milyar dolarlık borcun sadece 18 milyar dolarının ABD’ye olması, aslında meselenin önemli bir kısmının Avrupa içerisinde çözülebileceğini gösteriyor. Yine de özellikle Almanya ve Fransa, Avrupa’nın “yaramaz çocuğu”nu cezasız bırakmak istemiyor. Milli gelirin en fazla %3’ü olması gereken bütçe açığının %12,7’lerde olması ve %60 dolaylarında olması gereken borç toplamının %161 seviyelerinde dolaşması Yunanistan’ın kuralları ne kadar ihlal ettiğinin göstergesi olarak duruyor.* Bu yüzden AB liderlerinin Yunanistan zirvesinden, destek çıkıyor; ama para çıkmıyor.
 
*YUNAN HALKININ TAVRI*
Bir yerde bir kriz varsa, onun faturasının kesileceği açık. Fatura halkın bir kesimine de kesilebilir, eşit olarak da paylaştırılabilir. Bugünkü düzendeyse, fatura kesin olarak halka kesilir. Her ne kadar Papandreu, halka kesmeyeceğiz, zenginlere keseceğiz, vergi kaçırmaları azaltacağız, büyümeyi hızlandıracağız, açıklamaları yapsa da yapılması planlananlardan, kriz emekçinin sırtına yüklenecek sonucu çıkartılabilir, ki bu sonuç çıkartılıyor da. Bir defa, vergi kaçırmaları önleyeceğiz, demek zaten yapılması gereken bir önlem, ille de krizi beklemek şart değil; ayrıca emekçilerin vergi kaçırması pek mümkün değil. ünlemler arasında görülen, emeklilik yaşının artırılması, devletin işe alımları kısması ise doğrudan emekçileri ilgilendiren konular, bunları gören Yunan halkı ise krizin kendilerine fatura keslieceğini anlıyor ve buna tepki duyuyor.

Buna karşı, geçtiğimiz hafta 24 şubat’ta Yunanistan genelinde binlerce işçinin katılımıyla genel grev ilan edildi ve Atina’da Sintagma meydanında gösteriler düzenlendi. Yunanistan Komünist Partisi’nin de içinde bulunduğu PAME (Tüm İşçileri Militan Cephesi)’nin ve Yunanistan İşçileri Genel Konfederasyonu (GSEE)’nun düzenlediği grevde *okullar, hastaneler, limanlar, fabrikalar ve genel olarak hayat durdu ve, krizin sorumluları biz değiliz, ödemelerini biz yapmayız, içerikli sloganlar atıldı. Emekçilerin talepleri arasında, Türkiye’de bugün benzerlerini Ankara’da Tekel işçilerinden duyduğumuz talepler de vardı: Herkese iş güvenliği, asgari ücretin yükseltilmesi ve 1400 Euro yapılması, işsizlere koruma sağlanması . Bu eylemin bir başka dikkat çeken yönü de, PAME’nin grevden bir gün önce Atina Borsası’nı işgal etmesi ve “Krizi plütokrasi ödesin!” sloganları atması.*

 
*TüRKİYE*
Yunanistan’dan, Türkiye’ye dönecek olursak, Forbes Türkiye’nin bu hafta içerisinde yayınladığı, “en zengin 100 Türk” listesiyle başlayabiliriz. Bu listedeki en önemli kısmın isimler değil, sayılar olduğunu düşünüyorum. Türkiye’deki *en zengin 100 Türk’ün servetlerinin 2009 yılında %55 büyüdüğünü ve bu yıl milyarder sayısının 28’e yükseldiği yazan listede, zenginleri krizin yaralarını sardığı belirtiliyor. Buna karşılık Türkiye geneline baktığımızda GSYİH’nin 2009’un ilk 9 aylık döneminde %8.4 daraldığını ve tahminen küçülmenin %6 düzeylerinde olduğu düşünülünce, amiyane tabirle, bu işte bir iş var, dememek mümkün değil.* HaberTürk yazarı Ali Tezel’in gündeme getirdiği *emeğin milli gelirden aldığı payın AKP öncesi dönemde %32 iken, şimdi %17’lerde seyretmesi göz önüne alınınca* , AKP hükümetinin kriz teğet geçti, açıklamasını kime yaptığı rahatlıkla anlaşılabiliyor. TüSİAD Başkanı ümit Boyner’in, kontrolün çok büyük bir kısmının işverene verildiği ve emekçinin çok güçsüzleştiği, esnek istihdamı savunuyoruz, açıklaması da, krizin Türkiye’de emekçilerin üstüne yıkılacağını açıkça gözler önüne seriyor.
Dünya Bankası Başekonomisti Justin Lin’in, yoksullara çıkacak fatura çok ciddi olacak, ifadesi her halk için geçerli olmayabilir; ancak Türkiye için son derece geçerli olduğu ortada.


*DORUK CENGİZ
*Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*"Yunanistan’ın 80 milyar euroya ihtiyacı var"* 



20.04.2010 / gazeteport.com

_Avrupa Merkez Bankası üyesi ve Almanya Merkez Bankası Başkanı Axel Weber Yunanistan'ın ihtiyacının hergün arttığını, ülkenin kurtulmak için 80 milyar euroya ihtiyaç duyduğunu söyledi._

Avrupa Merkez Bankası (ECB) üyesi ve Almanya Merkez Bankası Başkanı Axel Weber, Yunanistan ile ilgili yaptığı açıklama ile korkuları arttırdı. 

AB Komiseri Weber, Yunanistan’ın bu krizden kurtulabilmesi için 80 miyar euroya ihtiyaç duyduğunu açıkladı.

*Yunanistan'da "ölüm çemberi" tehlikesi* 

Wall Street’e verdiği demeçte Weber, Yunanistan’da her gün gelişmelerin, olumsuz etksinin gözlendiğini dile getirdi. Bu durumda sayıların da sürekli değişmek zorunda kaldığını kaydeden Weber, ülkenin borç sorununu aşabilmesi için yapılan ihalelerin de sorunun çözümüne yardımcı olmadığını belirtti. Weber’e göre; IMF ve AB’den alınacak kredi nedeniyle yüksek borçlanma rakamları da sıkıntının artmasında önemli etkenler arasında 

Yunanistan’ı kurtarma paketine son halini vermek için telekonferans toplantısı yapan Euro Bölgesi ekonomi ve maliye bakanları, yüzde 5 faiz oranıyla 30 milyar euro kredi taahhüdünde bulunmuştu 

*YUNANİSTAN İKİNCİ LEHMAN OLMASI* 
Almanya Maliye Bakanı Wolfgang Schaeuble, Avrupa'nın Yunanistan gibi bir euro üyesinin iflasının ikinci Lehman Brothers olmasına izin vermemesi gerektiğini söyledi. 

Der Spiegel'e konuşan bakan ulusal bir iflasın hesaplanamayacak sonuçları olacağını söyledi ve_ "Yunanistan büyük bir banka kadar sistematik öneme sahip."_ dedi.

...

----------


## bozok

*Yunanistan için ölüm fermanı* 



27.04.2010 

*Kredi derecelendirme kuruluşu S&P, Yunanistan'ın kredi notunu yatırım yapılamaz seviyeye düşürdü. Böylece elinde Yunan tahvili tutan Alman ve Fransız bankaları teminat ve sermaye artırmak zorunda kalacak.* 

Yunanistan'a vereceği krediyi sürekli erteleyen Merkel yönetimi, tüm Avrupa'yı ve kendi bankalarını zora soktu. 

Kredi derecelendirme kuruluşu S&P, Yunanistan'ın kredi notunu bir kez daha düşürdüğünü açıkladı. Bu not düşüşünün ardından Yunan devlet tahvilleri "yatırım yapılabilir" seviyenin altına indi. 

Bu açıklama, sadece Yunanistan değil, tüm Avrupa için çok büyük önem taşıyor. üünkü Yunan tahvillerinin yatırım yapılabilir seviyenin altına inmesi, başta Alman ve Fransız bankaları olmak üzere elinde bu kağıtları tutan tüm bankalar için büyük problemleri de beraberinde getiriyor. 

*TEMİNAT üZELLİğİ BİTTİ* 
Bankalar, ellerindeki Yunan kağıtlarını yaptıkları bir çok işlemde teminat olarak kullanıyor. şimdi Yunan kağıtlarının teminat niteliğini yitirmesi nedeniyle hem Fransız hem de Alman bankaları teminat artırmak zorunda kalacak. 

Bu da Fransız ve Alman bankaları için yeni sermaye açığı anlamına gelecek. Bir başka deyişle, Yunanistan'a para vermek için birçok koşul öne süren Merkel yönetimi, aynı parayı bu kez kendi bankalarının maliyetini üstlenmek için de kullanmak zorunda kalacak. 

*PORTEKİZ DE GİTTİ* 
S&P, aynı zamanda Portekiz'in kredi notunu da iki kademe birden indirerek A- düzeyine getirdi. 

Bu nedenle tüm krizin Avrupa'ya bulaşma riski de artmış oldu. 

*EURO TL ERİYEBİLİR* 
Haberin ardından euro/dolar paritesi 1.34'lü düzeylerden 1.32'lere kadar indi. Uzun süreden bu yana düşük seyreden euro/TL'nin de ilk etapta 1.95'li düzeylere kadar gerilemesi mümkün gibi görünüyor. 

Ancak bu haber euro bölgesine ihracat yapan Türk şirketleri için de zor günlerin devam edeceği anlamını taşıyor. 


(gazeteport/Ekonomi)

----------


## bozok

*"İkinci Ebola salgını"*



28.04.2010 / gazeteport.com

*OECD Genel Sekreteri, Yunanistan krizini yüzbinlerce kişinin canını alan Ebola salgınına benzetti.* 

OECD Genel Sekreteri Angel Gurria, Yunanistan krizinin bir dönem Afrika'yı kırıp geçiren "Ebola" salgını gibi olduğunu söyledi.

Yunanistan'ın kredi notunun üç kademe düşürülmesinin ardından yaşanan gelişmelere değerlendiren OECD Genel Sekreteri, "Almanya ve diğer euro bölgesi ülkeleri, bu salgını önlemek için bir an önce harekete geçmeli" dedi.

Krizin başka ülkelere bulaşıp bulaşmayacağını tartışmanın yanlış olduğunu söyleyen Gurria, "Bulaşır mı bulaşmaz mı demenin anlamı yok, çünkü zaten bulaştı. Bu Ebola virüsüne benziyor. üünkü hasta olduğunuzu farkettiğinizde iş işten geçmiş oluyor. Hayatta kalmak için bacağınızı kesmek zorunda kalıyorsunuz" dedi. 


Gurria, bugün Yunanistan'a yardım paketini vermekte gecikmekle suçlanan Almanya Başbakanı Angela Merkel ile bir araya gelecek. Gurria, Merkel'in bugün yapacağı basın toplantısında paranın masada olması gerektiğini belirterek "Bu sadece Yunanistan'ın kısa vadeli yükümlülüklerini karşılayacak bir para değil, gelecek 6 ay veya 1 yılını kapsayacak kadar büyük bir paket olmalı" diye konuştu.

...

----------


## bozok

*Yunanlı isyan etti, zengini gemiyi terkediyor* 

**

*Haber Hatice Nazlı AYDOğAN*

*06.05.2010 - 08:46 / gazeteport.com.tr*


*ABD'de başlayan krizin ateşi Yunanistan'da artarak devam ediyor. Avrupa Birliği ve IMF'nin 120 milyar euroluk paketinin açıklanması ile birlikte Avrupa'nın rahat bir nefes alacağını öngörenler yanıldılar. Yunanlı "Acı Paket"e isyan etti, ülke zenginleri ise paralarını yurtdışına çıkarma telaşına düştü.*

Krizin Yunanistan'dan Avrupa'ya sıçrayacağına yönelik kaygılar sıkça dile getirilirken kredi derecelendirme kuruluşu S&P'nin Yunanistan'ın kredi notunu 3 basamak, Portekiz'in 2 kademe ardından İspanya'nın notunu AA+'dan AA'ya indirmesi korkuları daha da arttırdı. 


IMF Başkanı Dominique Strauss Kahn'ın, dün yaptığı, "Yunanistan krizi yayılabilir, uyanık olunmalı " açıklaması, Moody's'in Portekiz'in notunu olası bir indirim için değerlendirmeye alacağını açıklaması, Yunanistan'da 3 kişinin ölümü ile sonuçlanan büyük grev ve gösteriler Avrupa'nın "kıymetlisi" euronun dolar karşısında son 14 ayın en düşük seviyesi inmesine neden oldu. 


*BORSALAR TEPKİSİZ KALMADI* 
Avrupa borsaları da Yunanistan'da hükümetin aldığı tasarruf önlemlerine yönelik şiddetli tepkiler ve euronun değer kaybetmesi nedeniyle geriledi. 


Yunanistan Borsası yüzde 3,91 değer kaybıyla kapandı. New York piyasasında euro 1.2805 dolara düşerek, Mart 2009'dan bu yana en düşük seviyesine indi. New York'ta dün euro 1.3004 dolardan işlem görmüştü.

Avrupa'da dün itibari ile İngiltere'de FTSE 100 Endeksi yüzde 0,96, Almanya'da DAX Endeksi yüzde 0,36 ve Fransa'da CAC 40 Endeksi yüzde 0,75 düştü. Brüksel'de borsa yüzde 1,61, Madrid'de yüzde 1.82 değer kaybetti. 


Asya'da da Hong Kong Borsası yüzde 2,1, Avustralya Borsası yüzde 1,3, Endonezya Borsası yüzde 2,6 ve Tayvan Borsası yüzde 3 gerilemişti. 


Uzun süre yükselişini sürdüren ve 60-61 bin puana yönelik beklentileri artan İstanbul Menkul Kıymetler Borsası'da Yunanistan'daki gelişmelere tepkisiz kalmadı. 

Dün İMKB'de işlem gören hisse senetleri günlük bazda ortalama yüzde 1,57 oranında değer yitirdi. İMKB Ulusal 100 Endeksi, ikinci seansta 637,15 puan düşerek 56.441,12 puandan kapandı. 


*İşte Yunanistan'ı karıştıran "Acı Paket"*
*Yunanistan krizi bizi nasıl etkileyecek?*
*Krizin Euro Bölgesine yayılma riski büyük"*
*Merkel Yunanistan yardımı için destek arıyor*
*Yunanistan kaynaklı kredi riski 3 milyar euro"*
*Yunanistan krizi hesapları alt üst etti*
*Kahn: Yunanistan krizi yayılabilir, uyanık olunmalı*


*YUNANLILAR İSYAN ETTİ*
Daha öncede sendikalerın öncülüğünde krize önelik protestolar ve gösteriler düzenleyen Yunanlılar dün yine Atina ve Selanik'te yaklaşık 45 bin katıldığı gösterilerde ekonomik önlem paketlerini protesto ettiler. Parlemento binasının ele geçirmek isteyen öfkeli Yunan haklı polisin sert müdahalesi ile karşılaştı. 

ülkede 48 saat sürecek grev kararı alan (ADEDY) Yunanistan Kamu üalışanları Konfederasyon'una özel sektör çalışanları da büyük destek verdi. Genel grev nedeniyler dün Yunanistan'da okullar kapalıydı, hava, deniz, demiryolu ve kara ulaşımı kesintili olarak gerçekleştirildi. Mağazalr kepenk indirdi, kamu hizmetleri verilmedi, kısacası Yunan halkı dün krizin dayattığı önlemler tepki olarak ülkede hayatı tamamen durdurdu. 

Polis, göstericilere biber gazı ile müdahale ederken Yunan halkının "Hırsızlar" ve "Krizin bedelini zenginler ödesin" sloganları ve pankartları dikkat çekti. Hükümetin ülkeyi iflastan kurtarmak amacıyla planladığı " Acı Paket" e en büyük tepkiyi yine sendikalar veriyor. Sendikalar hükümetin bu önlemlerle sadece düşük gelirlileri cezalandırdığı zenginin ise yine zenginleşmeye devam edeceğine yönelik görüşlerini oldukça sert mesajlarla bildiriyor.

Krize ve krizin daha da fakirleştirdiği insanların sesini dünyaya duyurmak için dün Parthenon tapınağına çıkarak "Avrupa Halkları Ayağa Kalkın" yazılı dev bir pankart açan Komünist milletvekili Nikos Papakonstantinu, "Avrupa'nın ve Yunanistan'ın zenginlerine mesaj göndermek istedik." diye konuştu. 



*BATAN GEMİYİ üNCE ZENGİNLER TERKEDİYOR*
Yunanistan'da devam eden kriz nedeniyle ülke zenginleri Yunan bankalarındaki paralarını İngiltere ve Güney Kıbrıs'a aktarmaya başladılar. "Acı Paket"te yer alan ağır vergilerden korkan zenginler paralarını büyük ksımını yurtdışında bankalara ya da gayrimenkule yatırıyor. 


Paralarını gayrimenkula yatırmak isteyen Yunanlıların tercihi ise Londra oldu. ülkesindeki gelişmelerden endişe duyan Yunanlılar Londra'nın en pahalı ve en zengin semtlerinden fiyatı 1-2 milyon paundu bulan daireleri satın alıyorlar.

Yunanlı zenginlerin bu bölgedeki yoğun talebinin bu bölgedeki fiyatların da oldukça yükselmesine neden olduğu belirtiliyor. Geçen yılın Nisan ayına göre Londra'da daire fiyatlarının yüzde 21 dolayında arttığını belirten bölge emlak ofisleri fiyatların artmasına ise Yunanlı zenginlerin son aylardaki yoğun talebini neden gösteriyor. 


Son veriler göre Yunanistan'dan Ocak 2010'da 3 milyar euro, şubat ayında ise 5 milyar euro yurtdışına çıkarıldı. 


ülkede zenginlere yönelik bireysel ve toplu tepkilerin artmasından endişelenen Yunanlı zenginlerin "toplu göçe" hazırlandığı yönünde bilgiler de geliyor. Yaşanan kriz nedeniyle Yunanlı zenginlerin varlıklarını yurtdışına kaçırma çabaları ve yurtdışına yerleşme planları, batan gemiyi önce neden zenginlerin terkettiği sorusunu bir kez daha akıllara getiriyor. 


*ABD'Lİ " BANKACILARA üLüM" DEMİşTİ*
Yunanistan'da halkın hükümete gösterdiği tepkilerin bir benzeri geçtiğimiz ay ABD'de yaşanmıştı. ABD' de krizin çıkmasındaki rollerini kabul edip dünya halkından özür dileyen Wall Street bankacıları da protestocuların tepkilerine maruz kalmışlardı. 

ABD’nin en büyük bankalarından Goldman Sachs’ın adının dolandırıcılık olaylarına karışmasıyla yeniden gündeme gelen Wall Street bankacıları geniş katılımlı bir protestonun hedefi olmuşlardı. Sayılarının 20 bini bulan göstericiler New York Borsası’nın kapanmak üzere olduğu akşam saatlerinde Wall Street’i basmışlardı. Ellerinde başta Bank of America, Citigroup ve Goldman Sachs’a yönelik rotesto pankartları taşıyan göstericiler, ABD finans dünyasının kalbi olarak bilinen Aşağı Manhattan Bölgesi’ni adeta felç etmişti. 


*BANKACILARA üLüM*
Trafiğin saatlerce durduğu bölgede çok sayıda protestocu banka CEO’larını domuza benzeten maskelerle dolaşarak slogan atmıştı. Göstericiler New York Borsası’nın önüne geldiklerinde , “Utanmaz, soyguncu CEO’lar. Reziller! Büyük bankalar bölünsün, Amerika’yı yeniden fethedelim” diye bağırarak bankaları ve bankacıları protesto etmişlerdi.

...

----------

